# THR22 30 second skip working...



## billux (Feb 28, 2012)

After reading up and planning to get one anyway we (with a bunch of "customer service" problems) got ours installed and we love it. Despite not expecting the 30 second skip to work I did the sps30s code and noted that it was still in slip mode. A couple of days later my wife noticed it working. This is a stock thr22 that did the update the day of the install. Hooked up to phone and internet. I'm happy but puzzled and will not be fiddling with it until we have a power blip. YMMV & happy Tivo-ing.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Wow. First report I've seen that "SPS30S" works on the THR22. Be sure to post this result in the DirecTV/Tivo Forum at DBSTalk, too. Lots of folks are dying to have this feature again.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

Still no worky for me


----------



## billux (Feb 28, 2012)

midas said:


> Still no worky for me


I noticed it 4 days later. It was slipping for a few days and now the skip.


----------



## frankygamer (Mar 19, 2002)

it took a few tries for mine to work. I also use RF mode, not IR.


----------



## billux (Feb 28, 2012)

billux said:


> I noticed it 4 days later. It was slipping for a few days and now the skip.


www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNWSruwtJNg&feature=youtu.be

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=202615 people more knowledgeable than me are posting here as well showing success.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

billux said:


> I noticed it 4 days later. It was slipping for a few days and now the skip.


Are you also using RF?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Thanks for posting the YouTube video!


----------



## billux (Feb 28, 2012)

midas said:


> Are you also using RF?


lol you know i have no clue. The techs set it up and i haven't even read the booklet yet.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

billux said:


> lol you know i have no clue. The techs set it up and i haven't even read the booklet yet.


Cover up the IR emitter on the remote and press a button. If the Tivo reacts it's using RF. If nothing happens you're using IR.


----------



## billux (Feb 28, 2012)

midas said:


> Cover up the IR emitter on the remote and press a button. If the Tivo reacts it's using RF. If nothing happens you're using IR.


running in ir mode


----------



## frankygamer (Mar 19, 2002)

I tried my second receiver and it hasn't changed. I messed with a lot of codes on my first unit when I first got it. I wonder if that did it and nothing I did yesterday enabled it.


----------



## BOBCAT (Nov 28, 2002)

Wasn't able to get the skip to work.
Perhaps is is the software version.
billux software version is 11.2.3-01-1-627, mine is 11.2.3-01-3-627.
Anyone have it working with software .....-3-627?


----------



## billux (Feb 28, 2012)

BOBCAT said:


> Wasn't able to get the skip to work.
> Perhaps is is the software version.
> billux software version is 11.2.3-01-1-627, mine is 11.2.3-01-3-627.
> Anyone have it working with software .....-3-627?


actually I have the same version check the video. the 01-1 is a typo.


----------



## BOBCAT (Nov 28, 2002)

Oh well.
Sense you were able to get the skip to work, have you tried to turn off the ring of blue LED's by pressing the left and right buttons 3 times like on the HR10-250?
Was able to turn off 3 of the LEDs, and I am left with a "smile"
The way to turn off the 3 LEDs, just hold down one button, then press one of the other 3.
Doing this, you can get 3 out of the 4 LEDs turned off.


----------



## berryb (Jun 22, 2002)

litzdog911 said:


> Wow. First report I've seen that "SPS30S" works on the THR22. Be sure to post this result in the DirecTV/Tivo Forum at DBSTalk, too. Lots of folks are dying to have this feature again.


Am I somehow missing something? The 30 second 'Advance' is built into my THR22. Read the rear page of 'Viewer's Guide Manual' that shows what the Remote buttons do. Look where it says "Advance."

The "SPSPS" (makes to Pause bar close immediately) and the "SPS9S" which puts up the 'Time of Day' clock (and the elapsed time in a recording) are the two codes that I miss the most.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

berryb said:


> Am I somehow missing something? The 30 second 'Advance' is built into my THR22. Read the rear page of 'Viewer's Guide Manual' that shows what the Remote buttons do. Look where it says "Advance."


The advance button is there. What it actually does is what's being talked about.

There are two choices, select-able in the menus. One option is to have it immediately jump to the next tic mark. The other option is a 30 second advance. But the 30 second advance it's what's referred to as the SLIP method. That means it's basically 30 seconds of fast forward.

What people are looking for, and it appears some have been lucky to find, is what's referred to as the SKIP method. It's still 30 seconds, but instead of fast forwarding it immediately jumps those 30 seconds. Take a look at the linked video posted earlier to see it.


----------



## elmofongo (Jan 2, 2007)

Not working for me, I tried SPS30S several times. 
I have Version 018A id 11.2.3-01-3-627
Would love to know what the trick is.

By the way, I have a stupid question: how does one switch to RF mode?


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

elmofongo said:


> By the way, I have a stupid question: how does one switch to RF mode?


On the tivo peanut:

1. press and hold Tivo & Stop keys until the light remains on
2. enter the last 6 digits of the Receiver ID #, found on a sticker in the access card compartment

If you press the right keys, and entered the right RID #, it should control it be RF.

To switch the remote back to IR:

1. press and hold Tivo & Pause keys until the light remains on
2. press #1 key


----------



## elmofongo (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## berryb (Jun 22, 2002)

midas said:


> The advance button is there. What it actually does is what's being talked about.
> 
> But the 30 second advance it's what's referred to as the SLIP method. That means it's basically 30 seconds of fast forward.
> 
> What people are looking for, and it appears some have been lucky to find, is what's referred to as the SKIP method. It's still 30 seconds, but instead of fast forwarding it immediately jumps those 30 seconds


My feeling is So What! So it Fast-forwards 30 seconds - I realize the old SPS30S was an instantaneous JUMP - I've used it for years! I'd like to see a video of it working from some others 'Lucky to find it.' I seriously doubt that it truly is happening.

Instead, I've found seeing those 30 seconds flash forward lets me know what has been going on during that time and I perhaps have 'jumped too far.' I've thought of it as an improvement instead of a deterrent.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

berryb said:


> My feeling is So What! So it Fast-forwards 30 seconds - I realize the old SPS30S was an instantaneous JUMP - I've used it for years! I'd like to see a video of it working from some others 'Lucky to find it.' I seriously doubt that it truly is happening.


First, I was only replying to your message where it appeared that you didn't understand what was being talked about. It surely wasn't apparent from this quote



> Am I somehow missing something? The 30 second 'Advance' is built into my THR22. Read the rear page of 'Viewer's Guide Manual' that shows what the Remote buttons do. Look where it says "Advance."


Second, I learned a long time ago that my personal ideas about how my DVR is used don't always match what others believe. A simple example, you talked about the on-screen clock. I tried that years ago and immediately turned it off. I have no use for it at all. But obviously it's important enough for you to mention it in your post.


----------



## elmofongo (Jan 2, 2007)

I wish I hadn't read about people getting the 30sec skip working on the THR-22.
Now I'm obsessing about it and annoyed at the fact that I can't get it to work on either of my THR-22's


----------



## billux (Feb 28, 2012)

berryb said:


> I'd like to see a video of it working from some others 'Lucky to find it.' I seriously doubt that it truly is happening.


youtu.be/PNWSruwtJNg


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

billux:
Has your THR22 had to reset or reboot since you got this working? I'm starting to wonder if this was just a "happy accident" since nobody seems to be able to get it working. Can you repeat your steps after a reboot and make 30-sec skip work again?


----------



## billux (Feb 28, 2012)

litzdog911 said:


> billux:
> Has your THR22 had to reset or reboot since you got this working? I'm starting to wonder if this was just a "happy accident" since nobody seems to be able to get it working. Can you repeat your steps after a reboot and make 30-sec skip work again?


No reset and no power bumps. I am aware that this may be a happy accident and that is why I refuse to mess with it. If/when it resets I will try again. I will post results as well. There has been success other than myself though so it's not "just" a fluke.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

billux said:


> ... There has been success other than myself though so it's not "just" a fluke.


Can you point to one?


----------



## billux (Feb 28, 2012)

litzdog911 said:


> Can you point to one?


They are right here in this thread.


----------



## billux (Feb 28, 2012)

FYI to those who have kept up. We had a reboot today while troubleshooting the network queue and it kept the 30 second skip without having to reenter sps30s.


----------



## elmofongo (Jan 2, 2007)

billux said:


> FYI to those who have kept up. We had a reboot today while troubleshooting the network queue and it kept the 30 second skip without having to reenter sps30s.


My guess is that there's a small batch of THR-22 boxes that are unique such that the SPS30S affects them.
Sadly neither of my 2 THR-22's are not among them.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

billux said:


> FYI to those who have kept up. We had a reboot today while troubleshooting the network queue and it kept the 30 second skip without having to reenter sps30s.


That's even stranger. On the other models I've had, you always had to reenter the code after a reboot.


----------



## elmofongo (Jan 2, 2007)

midas said:


> That's even stranger. On the other models I've had, you always had to reenter the code after a reboot.


Yeah that's how I knew when my old DirecTivo boxes had rebooted.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

midas said:


> That's even stranger. On the other models I've had, you always had to reenter the code after a reboot.


30 second skip was made persistent on most TiVos a long time ago.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

elmofongo said:


> My guess is that there's a small batch of THR-22 boxes that are unique such that the SPS30S affects them.
> Sadly neither of my 2 THR-22's are not among them.


Since it is in s/w, that makes absolutely no sense whatsoever.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

billux said:


> FYI to those who have kept up. We had a reboot today while troubleshooting the network queue and it kept the 30 second skip without having to reenter sps30s.


Then there truly is something very special about your THR22. Other Tivos require that code be re-entered after a reboot.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

billux said:


> They are right here in this thread.


frankygamer is the only other person to report they got this working, and only on one of his Tivos.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

litzdog911 said:


> Then there truly is something very special about your THR22. Other Tivos require that code be re-entered after a reboot.


As I stated above, that hasn't been true for a long time, at least on the s/a TiVos. I don't know about the DTiVos.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

lpwcomp said:


> As I stated above, that hasn't been true for a long time, at least on the s/a TiVos. I don't know about the DTiVos.


It was always true of the DTivos.


----------



## berryb (Jun 22, 2002)

billux said:


> youtu.be/PNWSruwtJNg


Seeing is believing, (unless you're a Magician!)

Thanks for the video! :up:


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

The OP said it didn't happen right away, so those expecting it happen instantly, then doing it again and again. The 30 skip code was toggle, do it once its on, do again its off. You're not giving it a chance to work, reset, do it ONCE, leave it alone for a few days, and see.


----------



## feathed (Jul 13, 2004)

I am on my third THR22 because of stuttering in both live TV and playback. I simply entered my S-P-S codes on play back of a 5 minute test recording as soon as I got thru setup. I said "later" to software update several times and it is still working several hours later. Most importantly I got the fast disappear of the STUPID!!!!!!!!! progress bar. Why oh why does that stupid thing EVER appear?! Software is: 11.2.2-01-3-627. 
Both of my other replacement units updated something soon (minutes) after setup. I don't remember if the first one did or not. So far no stuttering either. The installer said he's pretty sure DirecTV got one shipment of units about a year ago and haven't even installed all of them.


----------



## feathed (Jul 13, 2004)

FYI update =

A software update the next day disabled quick disappear but 30 sec skip IS still working even after update as real tivos have been for a couple of years. I am pretty sure the key is to set the sps codes ASAP. Both my replacement units tried to start a software update within a couple of minutes of guided setup completion. This time I thought it worth trying sps first so I selected "update later" and set codes. I just wish the damn progress bar was gone!


----------

